# John deere 450G string trimmer



## 21modelt (Apr 24, 2016)

My father brought me his older John Deere 450G string trimmer to me to get running better. I was going to remove and rebuild the carb and install new fuel lines but I cannot find any carb kits for this model. Does someone have any idea where to look for these parts? Thank you


----------



## Robert Merritt (Oct 22, 2019)

You might find that they don't make rebuild kits because its more practical to just replace the carburetor. For the trimmers I have worked on, the entire replacement carburetor was only $13.00 on Ebay. So, what's the use of trying to fix them?


----------



## 21modelt (Apr 24, 2016)

I would love to just replace the carburetor but for this model I was unable to find replacement parts. I have replaced several carbs for reasonable pricing but this particular model I am unable to find replacement parts. Thank yiu


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

After doing a few google searches the trimmer is a Echo SRM-400AE which is no longer made but parts are available. Have a good one. Geo

Per Parts breakdown carb is: Walbro WA-142


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Look for parts for the carb model NOT the bigger device (trimmer, chainsaw, etc.).


----------

